# REHOME: Memphis, TN - RESOLVED



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 6, 2007)

This is Shadow (some of you may remember him from last year). I fostered him last year and he was rehomed in December. The woman who took him can no longer keep him, so I'm looking for yet another home for him. 

He's a really sweet boy and I just want him to have a good permanent home. This will be the fourth time he's been moved around. 

He loves affection, never sprays and is litter trained. He is neutered and turned two in May. 

If I hadn't just adopted Cooper, I'd keep Shadow myself, but I'm back to my limit now.


----------



## Aina (Jul 6, 2007)

I want him! If only my parents would let me. *sighs* I hope he finds a good home.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 6, 2007)

SOOO CUTE!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 8, 2007)

Any updates on Shadow? He is such a cute little guy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 8, 2007)

If only he wasn't so cute.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 8, 2007)

Poor Shadow has the worst luck. Any chance Penny might bond with him?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 8, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Any chance Penny might bond with him?



I'm convinced Penny has two personalities and one of them is a demon bunny from hell who hates all other bunnies. No chance there. 

I talked to hubby about Shadow and he said we could house him for a little while until he finds a good home. He doesn't mind a foster here and there, as long as it's not long-term. 

Shadow really deserves a good, FOREVER home. He's such a sweetheart.

I'll probably go get him sometime this week.


----------



## myLoki (Jul 9, 2007)

He is so flippin' gorgeous!!! I wish I could take him.  He is so adorable. 


t.


----------



## marie_martin (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh, I wish I could take him. But I have been so sick lately, I am afraid to take on anymore. He is a cutie though and if I did not stop myself I would have a house full. Oh, I already do. Whoops. Anyway, hope you find a great new home for him soon. if not, just bring him on and stick him in a cage, no one would ever know right? Sorry I have not been one lately but my condition has not let me do much of anything except the basics. I can't even get the energy to give my daughter a 6th birthday party. We are going to do a little family party this year, not near the stress of a kid party. I will have to try to make it up to her next year. Anyway, keep us posted.



Marie


----------



## doodle (Jul 10, 2007)

I think Muff needs Shadow. :bunnyheart


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 10, 2007)

I think so, too! Muff and Shadow would be TOO CUTE together!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 10, 2007)

I want but not if I want to stick to my goal.


----------



## myLoki (Jul 13, 2007)

Has this little one found a home?


t.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 13, 2007)

No, he came to my house early this morning. I'll house him until I can find him a good, forever home. 

He's such a sweetie.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 13, 2007)

Maybe posting more pictures will help :biggrin2:?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 13, 2007)

I need to get batteries for my camera, and then I'll take some pics of him, maybe even a video. 

I really want to keep him, but four is just too many for me and my schedule. 

I got all teary seeing him this morning. He's Toby's brother and reminds me of him a lot.:tears2:

Toby and Shadow last year:


----------



## myLoki (Jul 13, 2007)

Jeez, he looks like such a sweetheart. I would take him in an instant if my circumstances were just a little bit better. My job doesn't start until August so I have no income till September.  


t.:grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 13, 2007)

:shock:So cute.


----------



## jenfur427 (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG, Miss Vega DOES look like Toby! I hope you have luck finding Shadow a home.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 13, 2007)

I made a couple of short videos of Shadow. 

They're dark and his face is dark, so it's hard to see him, but here they are:





Check out the frog legs in this one:


----------



## doodle (Jul 14, 2007)

EEK! You're torturing me! :inlove:


----------



## myLoki (Jul 14, 2007)

He is sooooo adorable. If only he were closer, . 


t.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 15, 2007)

Shadow has settled in here and seems pretty relaxed:







Look at his little wool tutu:


----------



## doodle (Jul 15, 2007)

Awwwww! Reminds me of somebunny I know....

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v43/gymny/Pets/Rabbits/muff_080206a.jpg


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 15, 2007)

:singing:Muff and Shadow, sittin' in a tree.... :bunnieskiss

They'd be soooo cute together. 

Shadow's crate is in Penny's room. He is VERY interested in getting to know her (she'd probably rip his throat out). 

Shadow has been friendly to every rabbit I've ever had him around, JUST SO YOU KNOW.


----------



## doodle (Jul 15, 2007)

LOL. You know, I always thought Tumble was the aggressor between her and Muff, but seeing how they both are reacting to Snick makes me wonder. Sweet little Muff is the one who is attacking and growling at the sides of Snick's pen. Tumble just sits and looks at her and sniffs a little. But Tumble is always the one chasing after Muff like a mad hornet, telling her to get out of her space. And Muff just gives her kisses. Go figure! 

So who knows how Muff would do with Shadow. Maybe okay if he's laid back and submissive. I've been wondering for a long time if that's what Muff & Tumble need is a man to dote on both of them. (What am I saying???!!)


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 16, 2007)

I have got to stop looking at his pictures. I am falling in love with the little guy. I visit this thread so often .


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 16, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I have got to stop looking at his pictures. I am falling in love with the little guy. I visit this thread so often .


Ditto!:?


----------



## myLoki (Jul 16, 2007)

*Yup. 


JadeIcing wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have got to stop looking at his pictures. I am falling in love with the little guy. I visit this thread so often .
> ...


----------



## myLoki (Jul 21, 2007)

Any news on this little guy? He's so adorable!



t.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 21, 2007)

Shadow is still here. I'm a little concerned because his poops are TINY. He's hardly been eating his hay and not drinking enough.

I am syringing water to him twice a day and I've cut back on his pellets so he'll eat more hay. 

One day last week, he had a big nasty wet poop, but after that, they went back to the little dry ones. 

Toby used to go through this same cycle. He didn't eat enough hay, either.He and Shadowhad the same parents, so I'm wondering if tummy problems are just genetic for them.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 4, 2007)

aww..poor shadow..he hasnt found a home yet? ive loved shadow ever since i saw his other rehome thread awhile back.

i would take him in a minute, but my bunnies are outside now:?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 4, 2007)

It looks like Shadow is staying here. As much as he's been shuffled around, I just don't have the heart to send him off again. Plus, he's just sosweet,he has me wrapped around his little paw! 

He and Penny have had a couple of dates and it is going well. 

Their cages are in the same room and when Shadow is out, he'll lay right up against the bars of Penny's cage beside her. It's the cutest thing. We're taking it slow, so they aren't allowed out together yet, but the bathroom meetings are very promising!


----------



## Flashy (Aug 4, 2007)

Aw, Shadow is lucky to have you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2007)

Perfect home. He could not have better.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 4, 2007)

Yay! What a great forever home! I'm amazed Penny likes him. I guess he just has to stay, huh?

We need more pics!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm surprised at Penny, too. I guess it just took the right guy to soften her up. Nobody can resist Shadow's sweetness! (Well, except Snuggy )


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 6, 2007)

Lucky Shadow!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 6, 2007)

Kissy Kissy:


----------



## buck rogers (Aug 7, 2007)

That is sooo cute! They are adorable together! I'm glad you decided to keep him. Good luck with bonding


----------



## Haley (Aug 7, 2007)

aww Laura, that is just beautiful. I had a feeling that Penny would come around, who can resist that little dust bunny? He's such a handsome fellow. She never had a chance 

Keep us posted on the bonding!


----------

